# comment Cloner ma partition BOOTCAMP ?



## Calimerosx (24 Avril 2012)

bonjour bonsoir tout le monde

Après plusieurs tentatives j'ai pas pu trouver une solution a mon petit/big problème, comme je suis nouveau dans le monde apple ... je me suis dis pourquoi demander l'avis des connaisseur ... mon problème est le suivant :

   j'ai un macbook pro 15" début 2011, que j'ai bidouillé un peu ... j'ai remplacer le HDD standard par un SSD  "OCZ vertex III" sur lequel j'ai snow leopard et windows 7 (bootcamp) il y'a quelques semaine j'ai acheter un support pour remplacer le lecteur superDrive par le HDD que j'ai retiré et utiliser en externe ( click* ICI *pour voir le support) ...

Aujourd'hui je veu faire une MAJ du Firmewire de mon SSD osz vertex III et je souhaite cloner LA partition NTFS du bootcamp sur le second HDD ... j'ai Cloner la partition OSX sans souci mais la parti bootcamp je n'arrive toujours pas ... j'ai essayer plusieurs application mais en vin .. j'ai même tenté de faire un simple copier coller et attends 6heures  mais au final je n'arrivais pas a booter dessus :rose: ( c'est con i know)

*prière de m'aider à trouver une solution SVP*, et surtout ne me demander pas de travaillé sur un Windows virtuel ou refaire une Réinstallation de Windows :$ pcq j'arrive plus a booter avec le superDrive en USB ni sur une Clé usb et ça c'est un 2eme problème mais si j'arrive a cloner la partition Windows tout est bon, MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Avril 2012)

Calimerosx a dit:


> bonjour bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Après plusieurs tentatives j'ai pas pu trouver une solution a mon petit/big problème, comme je suis nouveau dans le monde apple ... je me suis dis pourquoi demander l'avis des connaisseur ... mon problème est le suivant :
> 
> ...


La solution c'est Winclone !!!


----------



## Calimerosx (24 Avril 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La solution c'est Winclone !!!


ça n'a pas marcher pour moi ... plusieurs erreurs pendant clonage =/


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Avril 2012)

Calimerosx a dit:


> ça n'a pas marcher pour moi ... plusieurs erreurs pendant clonage =/


Je l'ai utilisé sans problème après le changement du DD de mon MacBook

60G0 -> 320Go en passant la partition bootcamp à 32Go au lieu de 16 après re-clonage dans l'autre sens

Quel message d'erreur as-tu ?


----------



## Calimerosx (24 Avril 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je l'ai utilisé sans problème après le changement du DD de mon MacBook
> 
> 60G0 -> 320Go en passant la partition bootcamp à 32Go au lieu de 16 après re-clonage dans l'autre sens
> 
> Quel message d'erreur as-tu ?



Operation Failed!

Save Partition Type failed!  Additional information: <33c08ed0 bc007c8e c08ed8be 007cbf00 06b90002 fcf3a450 681c06cb fbb90400 bdbe0780 7e00007c 0b0f850e 0183c510 e2f1cd18 88560055 c6461105 c6461000 b441bbaa 55cd135d 720f81fb 55aa7509 f7c10100 7403fe46 10666080 7e100074 26666800 00000066 ff760868 00006800 7c680100 681000b4 428a5600 8bf4cd13 9f83c410 9eeb14b8 0102bb00 7c8a5600 8a76018a 4e028a6e 03cd1366 61731cfe 4e11750c 807e0080 0f848a00 b280eb84 5532e48a 5600cd13 5deb9e81 3efe7d55 aa756eff 7600e88d 007517fa b0d1e664 e88300b0 dfe660e8 7c00b0ff e664e875 00fbb800 bbcd1a66 23c0753b 6681fb54 43504175 3281f902 01722c66 6807bb00 00666800 02000066 68080000 00665366 53665566 68000000 00666800 7c000066 61680000 07cd1a5a 32f6ea00 7c0000cd 18a0b707 eb08a0b6 07eb03a0 b50732e4 0500078b f0ac3c00 7409bb07 00b40ecd 10ebf2f4 ebfd2bc9 e464eb00 2402e0f8 2402c349 6e76616c 69642070 61727469 74696f6e 20746162 6c650045 72726f72 206c6f61 64696e67 206f7065 72617469 6e672073 79737465 6d004d69 7373696e 67206f70 65726174 696e6720 73797374 656d0000 00637b9a 31c773f0 0000>


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Avril 2012)

Calimerosx a dit:


> Operation Failed!
> 
> Save Partition Type failed!  Additional information: <33c08ed0 bc007c8e c08ed8be 007cbf00 06b90002 fcf3a450 681c06cb fbb90400 bdbe0780 7e00007c 0b0f850e 0183c510 e2f1cd18 88560055 c6461105 c6461000 b441bbaa 55cd135d 720f81fb 55aa7509 f7c10100 7403fe46 10666080 7e100074 26666800 00000066 ff760868 00006800 7c680100 681000b4 428a5600 8bf4cd13 9f83c410 9eeb14b8 0102bb00 7c8a5600 8a76018a 4e028a6e 03cd1366 61731cfe 4e11750c 807e0080 0f848a00 b280eb84 5532e48a 5600cd13 5deb9e81 3efe7d55 aa756eff 7600e88d 007517fa b0d1e664 e88300b0 dfe660e8 7c00b0ff e664e875 00fbb800 bbcd1a66 23c0753b 6681fb54 43504175 3281f902 01722c66 6807bb00 00666800 02000066 68080000 00665366 53665566 68000000 00666800 7c000066 61680000 07cd1a5a 32f6ea00 7c0000cd 18a0b707 eb08a0b6 07eb03a0 b50732e4 0500078b f0ac3c00 7409bb07 00b40ecd 10ebf2f4 ebfd2bc9 e464eb00 2402e0f8 2402c349 6e76616c 69642070 61727469 74696f6e 20746162 6c650045 72726f72 206c6f61 64696e67 206f7065 72617469 6e672073 79737465 6d004d69 7373696e 67206f70 65726174 696e6720 73797374 656d0000 00637b9a 31c773f0 0000>


Pas trop explicite&#8230; :mouais:

Par contre tu as bien la version 3 de Winclone prévue pour Lion mais qui est devenue payante&#8230; ?

A lire&#8230;


----------



## Calimerosx (24 Avril 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pas trop explicite :mouais:
> 
> Par contre tu as bien la version 3 de Winclone prévue pour Lion mais qui est devenue payante ?
> 
> A lire



j'ai la version 3.2 (3095) et je viens de la mettre à jour mais je suis pas sous lion


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Avril 2012)

Calimerosx a dit:


> j'ai la version 3.2 (3095) et je viens de la mettre à jour mais je suis pas sous lion


Le souci est ailleurs mais je vois pas où


----------



## Calimerosx (25 Avril 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le souci est ailleurs mais je vois pas où


Bonjour, vous n'auriez pas une autre solution ??? :rose:


----------



## exan (7 Mai 2012)

as tu fait ceci ?

vu ici : http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-3498856-bootcamp-comment-augmenter-l-espace-disque

soluce: dans Winclone allez dans Tools, puis expand Windows filesystem 
cet outil adapte la partition restaurée à la taille de la partition cible 

Par exemple ma partition Windows n'avais que 5Go, je l'ai restaurée  sur une partition de 30 Go et Winclone l'a adaptée à la nouvelle taille 
D*ernière recommandation pour ne pas avoir à tout recommencer  convertissez votre partition original en ntfs sous Windows avant de la  cloner (Démarrer-exécuter-cmd, puis convert C:/fs:ntfs)*


----------



## Calimerosx (9 Mai 2012)

exan a dit:


> as tu fait ceci ?
> 
> vu ici : http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-3498856-bootcamp-comment-augmenter-l-espace-disque
> 
> ...



Non j'ai pas essayer cette méthode je vais tenter je vous dis quoi, merci pour votre intervention


----------



## Calimerosx (11 Mai 2012)

Calimerosx a dit:


> Non j'ai pas essayer cette méthode je vais tenter je vous dis quoi, merci pour votre intervention



j'ai essayer ta méthode et ça ne marche pas j'ai la même erreur avec winClone


----------



## Calimerosx (20 Mai 2012)

des nouvelles les gars?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2012)

Calimerosx a dit:


> des nouvelles les gars?



Y a peut-être que les gens qui maîtrisent ce sujet, qui sont pas présentes


----------



## exan (22 Mai 2012)

as tu la derniere version de winclone ? je crois que oui

dans peu de temps je pense que je vais tester aussi


----------



## r e m y (17 Juin 2012)

Une question au sujet de WinClone 3
Je viens de l'acheter et je l'ai telecharger avec le lien envoyé, par contre je n'ai reçu aucun numéro de license... c'est normal?


----------



## jimbo19 (9 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
alors je vais bientot etre dans le même cas, à la différence que je suis sur un Mac Pro et que mon win7 est sur une disque différent de mon OSX (Lion).

*Je souhaite changer le HD où est mon win7 et je me demande si je peux pas tout simplement copier tout le contenu du HD win7 et le mettre sur le nouveau ?*
Je ne sais pas si c'était le cas pour _Calimerosx_ mais j'ai installer Parangon ce qui me permet de lire et écrire au format NTFS.

J'ai lu pas mal d'infos sur Winclone et il ne semble pas fonctionnel à 100%.

Je peux essayer de faire un sauvegarde système (Ghost) depuis win7 mais je sais pas trop comment il va se comporter car il faut booter ensuite sur une disque de restauration et je sais que c'est un peu délicat les multiboot (ca marche bien en principe, mais j'ai déjà eu des surprise sur des iMac qui n'arrivait pas booter correctement sur des disque d'install de win).

Merci


----------

